# Jak cień tym dłuższy, gdy padnie z daleka



## tkekte

Zastanawiam się, jak przetłumaczyć ().. te *cztery dozwolone linii* (od podanego przez Toma poematu):


> Jak cień tym dłuższy, gdy padnie z daleka,
> Tym szerzej koło żałobne roztoczy, -
> Tak moja postać, im dalej ucieka,
> Tym grubszym kirem twą pamięć pomroczy.


Like a shadow, which becomes longer the farther it falls from,
Thus wider a circle of mourning will spread (what )
So is my figure, ??? running farther _[away from them?]_, (dlaczego tu "im"? "Im", to komu?)
Darkening your memory with this thick "kir" (co to jest? nawet poszukałem, jakaś tkanina do pogrzebu.. ?)

Pozatym, poemat mi się spodobał , chociaż kilka słów nie zrozumiałem. Tam gdzie chodzi o szachy i szeregach, myślę że to jest aluzja że ten człowiek (od czyjego imienia idzie opowiadanie) był zabity.. może zastrzelony przez żolnierzy? Jeśli tak, to zostaje, że "M." to wiadziała, ale nie była też zastrzelona? A kto właśnie są "M.", i jej kochany? Osoby wymyślone, czy istniały?

Pozdrowienia, a także dzięki Tomowi za link...


----------



## Monica610

Tkekte, "im" in this poem is used in the meaning: (for example) "the more, the better". 
"im dalej ucieka" - the farther it runs away
"Tym grubszym kirem twą pamięć pomroczy" - the thicker "kir" your memory will be darkened with.

"kir" is a mourning dress and I don't know how this is in English.

"M.", to whom this poem is addressed to, is Maryla Wereszczakówna who was unfulfilled love of the author, Adam Mickiewicz. When he fall in love with her, she was just engaged to another man so he was suffering...


----------



## tkekte

Ah.. the poem is written in such a way that it seems like it's a ghost speaking. Oh well. 
PS: if you can, please reply in Polish, it helps me learn faster.


----------



## Thomas1

Kir to najczęściej rodzaj czarnej wstążki noszonej na ubraniu lub doczepianej np do flagi państwowej jako oznaka żałoby. Słowo pochodzi od niemieckiego _Kerntuch _i oznacza czarne sukno (tu znajdziesz coś więcej na ten temat). Tu i tu możesz sobie zobaczyć jak wyglada na fladze.
Nie wiem czy w krajach anglosaskich jest coś takiego, w każdym bądź razie ja się z tym nie spotkałem. Najbliższy odpowiednik to będzie chyba _pall_.

Co do słowa w wierszu Mickiewicza to wydaje mi się, że tu znaczenie może być bardziej przenośne i chodzi o żałobę, opłakiwanie, żałość po odejściu.
Czyli im dalej idejdzie ta osoba tym większy ból po jej stracie bedzie odczuwać odbiorca kierowanych słów i zapadnie on głęboko w jego pamięć.




> Jak cień tym dłuższy, gdy padnie z daleka,
> Tym szerzej koło żałobne roztoczy, -
> Tak moja postać, im dalej ucieka,
> Tym grubszym kirem twą pamięć pomroczy.


 
Moje wolne tłumaczenie:
Like a shadow, all the longer, when it casts* from afar,
All the wider the mourning circle it unfolds,
So that my person, the farther it runs away,
With a thicker pall will darken your memory


*nie jestem pewny czy _cast_ może być użyte jako czasownik nieprzechodni w tym znaczeniu w angielskim, jeśli nie to _fall_ byłoby odpowiednie.


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Thomas1 said:


> Kir to najczęściej rodzaj czarnej wstążki noszonej na ubraniu lub doczepianej np do flagi państwowej jako oznaka żałoby. Słowo pochodzi od niemieckiego _Kerntuch _i oznacza czarne sukno (tu znajdziesz coś więcej na ten temat). Tu i tu możesz sobie zobaczyć jak wyglada na fladze.


Tak, rozumiem... a jeśli to czarny pasek na kącie foto, także się nazywa kirem? Zapomniałem jak to będzie po angielsku... i po rosyjsku... i po hebrajsku. Rozmawiam na trzech językach, i ani w żadnym z nich nie wiem jak się nazywa ten pasek... #_#

A czyj to flag: http://www.ulicafotograficzna.pl/foto_galeria/1058_IMG_0342_b.jpg ? Nie przypomina mi się takiego w Europie... czy to flag polski.. pomnożony na trzy? 



> Najbliższy odpowiednik to będzie chyba _pall_.


Nigdy tego słowa nie słychałem... mimo papierosowych paczek. 



> Co do słowa w wierszu Mickiewicza to wydaje mi się, że tu znaczenie może być bardziej przenośne i chodzi o żałobę, opłakiwanie, żałość po odejściu.
> Czyli im dalej idejdzie ta osoba tym większy ból po jej stracie bedzie odczuwać odbiorca kierowanych słów i zapadnie on głęboko w jego pamięć.


Czyli poprostu można powiedzieć że "im" jest jak rosyjskie "чем"? im dalej ~ чем дальше.



> *nie jestem pewny czy _cast_ może być użyte jako czasownik nieprzechodni w tym znaczeniu w angielskim


Nie może. _When it's cast from afar._ Tak chyba może.. ale to już sprawa do forum angielskiego. 

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia!


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Tak, rozumiem... a jeśli to czarny pasek naw kącie -->rogu foto, także się nazywa kirem? Zapomniałem jak to będzie po angielsku... i po rosyjsku... i po hebrajsku. Rozmawiam naw trzech językach, i ani w żadnym z nich nie wiem jak się nazywa ten pasek... #_#


Hm, szczerze mówiąc nigdy nie słyszałem tego w odniesieniu do zdjęcia, ale właściwie czemu nie.



> A czyja to flaga: http://www.ulicafotograficzna.pl/foto_galeria/1058_IMG_0342_b.jpg ? Nie przypomina mi się takiego w Europie... czy to flag polski.. pomnożony na trzy?


Nie wiem... znalazłem ją szukając zdjęcia kiru...



> Czyli poprostu można powiedzieć że "im" jest jak rosyjskie "чем"? im dalej ~ чем дальше.


Tak. _Im_ często występuje w otoczeniu _tym_a;
im mniej, tym lepiej чем меньше, тем лучше




> Nie może. _When it's cast from afar._ Tak chyba może.. ale to już sprawa do forum angielskiego.


O, to brzmi dużo lepiej, dzięki. 


Tom

PS: dodałem poprawki i sugestje do poważniejszych błędów.


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> PS: dodałem poprawki i sugest*i*e do poważniejszych błędów.



Wybacz, że pozwoliłem sobie poprawić powyższą literówkę.


----------



## Thomas1

Wybaczam.  Dzięki.

@tkekte: co do źródła tego wiersza, to wydaje mi się, że ktoś inny zasługuje tutaj na laury. 


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Aj, tak i jest.  Przepraszam. Nie wiem jak to mi tak wyszło, musiłem być całkowicie roztargniony. *zabiera laury od Toma, i dawa ich Mardze*


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Aj, tak i jest.  Przepraszam. Nie wiem jak to mi tak wyszło, musiłem musiałem być całkowicie roztargniony. *zabiera laury od Toma, i dawa ich daje je Mardze*


ja *daję*, ty *dajesz*, on *daje, *my *dajemy*, wy *dajecie*, oni *dają*

A co do laurów, to proponuję zostawić je Mickiewiczowi.Te na załączonym zdjęciu wprawdzie podobno pasują na każdą głowę, ale nie sądzę, żebym w nich dobrze wyglądała! http://www.joker.abc24.pl/default.asp?kat=19615&pro=100987

Przy okazji : laury to po polsku _wawrzyny, _chociaż to słowo jest zdecydowanie rzadziej używane.A liście laurowe nazywają się także _liście bobkowe _i są używane jako przyprawa w kuchni. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieniec_laurowy
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## tkekte

Tak tak, to wiem, jak "dawać" się odmienia, ale dzięki. Oczewiście, to mnie znowu język bułgarski wszystko w głowie pomieszał. Kiedy piszę po polsku, trzeba mi robić świadomy wysiłek, żeby bułgarskich słow nie używać, i tak samo odwrotnie.

W tym wypadku mi tak wyszło, bo w bg. nie ma zmiany -w- na -j- w czasownikach (inaczej niż w pl. i ros.), i nie myśląc lapnąłem "dawa" zamiast "daje". 

Pozatym także mi on miesza porzędek partykuł "nie" i "się".
W polskim, jak widzę, "się" częściej występuje po czasownikach, niż przed nimi... lecz w bułgarskim mamy taki porządek: _nie się + czasownik_. Dziwnie? %)

Dlatego mi przychodzi naturalnym sposobem "nie się czepiaj", gdy trzeba mowić "nie czepiaj się", i jeszcze wielu podobnych blędów o porządek słow w zdaniu.

Z tego mamy wniosek: nie uczyć się dwóch podobnych języków jednocześnie.  (A jednak są tu wiele ludzi uczących się francuskiego, hiśpańskiego, i portugalskiego, wszyscy razem... jak im nie zmieszają się?)


----------



## annaaa

tkekte said:


> Tak tak, to wiem, jak "dawać" się odmienia, ale dzięki. Oczywiście, to mnie znowu mi język bułgarski wszystko w głowie pomieszał. Kiedy piszę po polsku, (trzeba mi robić świadomy wysiłek) => muszę włożyć dodatkowy wysiłek, żeby bułgarskich słow nie używać bułgarskich słów ((podmiot +) orzeczenie+ dopełnienie), i (tak samo) odwrotnie.
> 
> W tym wypadku mi tak wyszło, bo w bg. nie ma zamiany -w- na -j- w czasownikach (inaczej niż w pl. i ros.), i nie myśląc lapnąłem (? czy chodziło ci o: _chlapnąłem_?) "dawa" zamiast "daje".
> 
> Poza tym także mi on  się miesza porządek partykuł "nie" i "się".
> W polskim, jak widzę, "się" częściej występuje po czasownikach, niż przed nimi... lecz w bułgarskim mamy taki porządek: _nie się + czasownik_. Dziwnie? %)
> 
> Dlatego (mi przychodzi naturalnym sposobem)=> wychodzi mi naturalnie: "nie się czepiaj", gdy (trzeba mówić)gdy powinno być "nie czepiaj się", i (robię) jeszcze wiele podobnych błędów o porządek słow w zdaniu dotyczących szyku zdania.
> 
> Z tego mamy wniosek: nie uczyć się dwóch podobnych języków jednocześnie.  (A jednak są jest tu wiele ludzi uczących się francuskiego, hiszpańskiego, i portugalskiego, wszyscy razem wszystkich naraz... jak im się one nie zmieszają?)



oj, mieszają się, mieszają! mi np. francuski z hiszpańskim i to zależy gdzie jestem i w którym języku akurat mówię, jak mówię po francusku, to (wydaję mi się, że) używam słów hiszpańskich, a jak po hiszpańsku, to francuskich, więc myślę, że to normalne. Cała zabawa w znajdowaniu różnic i podobieństw w różnych językach

No, właśnie z tymi "nie" i "się" (to jest zaimek, nie partykuła) to jest różnie, bo np. w zdaniu, które ci poprawiłam "się" powinno być przed czasownikiem i  przed partykułą przeczącą "nie" ('jak im się (one) nie mieszają"). 
Wydaję mi się, że tak jest w zdaniach pytających, np. jest: "robi się", "nie robi się", ale: "jak się robi"...? ("jak się pisze?", "jak się jedzie?"....). Zastanawiam się teraz czy jest to reguła, tzn. czy to tak zawsze działa.... myślę, że tak, ale może ma ktoś jakiś pomysł??

pozdrawiam

annaaa


----------



## Thomas1

Może _jak robi się sałatkę grecką?_ i _jak się robi sałatkę grecką?_
Wydaje mi się normalne... ale komentarze mile widziane.


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Mein gott.. #.# w tamtym poście narobiłem tyle pomyłek, gdyby były cegłami można byłoby odbudować zamek.


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Może _jak robi się sałatkę grecką?_ i _jak się robi sałatkę grecką?_
> Wydaje mi się normalne... ale komentarze mile widziane.
> 
> 
> Tom



_jak się robi sałatkę grecką? _- would be the preferable one in my humble opinion (but both sound good)

_jak to się robi?_ and _jak się to robi? - _really no difference whatsoever

dn88


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> Mein gott.. #.# w tamtym poście narobiłem/zrobiłem tyle pomyłek (I would use "błędów" instead of "pomyłek"), (że) gdyby były cegłami można byłoby odbudować (I think you meant "zbudować") zamek.



Some minor corrections. 

dn88


----------



## tkekte

Nawet gdy się skarżę o pomyłkach, trwam je robić!  A dlaczego zmieniłeś "narobiłem" na "zrobiłem"? Przecież "zrobić" nie ma tej odcieni ilości o której chciałem powiedzieć pisząc "narobiłem". 

Oto jego wytłumaczenie ze słownika:
narobić «spowodować powstanie lub pojawienie się czegoś w *dużej ilości* lub w dużym nasileniu»

Czy nie bardziej tu pasuje?

Jaka jest różnica między błędami a pomyłkami? Mimo tego że "błędów" łatwiej wymawiać... może to właśnie dlatego tak byś napisał... ? ;>


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> Nawet gdy się skarżę na pomyłki, nadal je robię!  A dlaczego zmieniłeś "narobiłem" na "zrobiłem"? Przecież "zrobić" nie podkreśla tak ich ilości, o której chciałem powiedzieć pisząc "narobiłem".
> 
> Oto jego wytłumaczenie ze słownika:
> narobić «spowodować powstanie lub pojawienie się czegoś w *dużej ilości* lub w dużym nasileniu»



Nie zmieniłem, jedynie zasugerowałem alternatywny wariant. 



tkekte said:


> Jaka jest różnica między błędami a pomyłkami? Oprócz tego/poza tym, że "błędów" łatwiej wymawiać/jest wymówić/się wymawia... może to właśnie dlatego tak napisałeś... ? ;>



Praktycznie "błąd" i "pomyłka" są synonimami, niemniej jednak "błąd" brzmi według mnie lepiej w kontekście Twojego zdania. Ale może to tylko moje odczucie? 

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

_Narobić_ jest tutaj w porządku, może dn88 zasugerował _zrobić błędy_, ponieważ jest ono częstszą kolokacją, ale sformuowanie _narobić błędów_ jest również używane.


Co do różnicy pomiędzy błędem a pomyłką, to ja ją rozumiem mniej więcej tak:
_Błąd_ jest właściwie najczęstszym słowem, które używa się mając na myśli błąd ortograficzny, stylistyczmy, czy na przykład w obliczeniach. Pomyłki się w tym kontekście raczej nie używa. W moim odczuciu są to wyrazy bliskoznaczne.


Tom


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> _jak się robi sałatkę grecką? _- would be the preferable one in my humble opinion (but both sound good)
> 
> _jak to się robi?_ and _jak się to robi? - _really no difference whatsoever
> 
> dn88


Tak, ja też wybałbym _jak się robi sałatkę grecką? _(ale oba są w porządku...)

Być może dlatego, że wyrazy są inaczej ackentowane w zdaniu, podejrzewam, że większość pytań z czasownikami zwrotnymi ma zaimek się w pozycji przed czasownikiem, więc jesteśmy jakby bardziej przyzwyczajeni do takiego szyku. Hm nie wiem czy to, co napisałem, ma jakiś sens...

_jak to się robi?_ and _jak się to robi?_
w tym wypadku zaimek zwrotny zmienia pozycję wzgledem dopełnienia czasownika z którym się łączy, a nie względem samego czasownika, więc trochę są trochę inne niż omawiane do tej pory przykłady. 


Tom


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> _Narobić_ jest tutaj w porządku, może dn88 zasugerował _zrobić błędy_, ponieważ jest ono częstszą kolokacją, ale sformuowanie _narobić błędów_ jest również używane.
> 
> 
> Co do różnicy pomiędzy błędem a pomyłką, to ja ją rozumiem mniej więcej tak:
> _Błąd_ jest właściwie najczęstszym słowem, które używa się mając na myśli błąd ortograficzny, stylistyczmy, czy na przykład w obliczeniach. Pomyłki się w tym kontekście raczej nie używa.
> 
> 
> Tom


A bywa i odwrotnie: jak na przykład zadzwonisz pod zły numer, to będzie_ pomyłka _( a błąd nie pasuje w tym kontekście).

@ annaaa: *mi* się myli - powinno być *mnie*, bo w tym zdaniu zaimek jest akcentowany.
Pozdrowienia.


----------

